# Wieder back to Ubuntu / WOL / Autoshutdown / etc...



## shadie (20. Oktober 2017)

Moin Leute,

ich wechsel aktuell das OS wie meine Boxxershorts.......
.........alles irgendwie nicht fisch und nicht fleisch....

*Also mein aktuelles Problem*:

Ich betreibe einen Widnows Server 2016 Essentials, soweit so gut.

- Lightsout mein damaliges Autoshutdown und Autostart Programm bekomme ich nicht zum Laufen da Essentials eine Domain voraussetzt um einen Client mit der Connectorsoftware zu versorgen......ist halt eigentlich auf Unternehmen ausgelegt das OS
Deswegen bekomme ich Lightsout nicht installiert.

- Ich kann mit dem Speicherpool kein Parity benutzen da bei 7 Festplatten (in der Signatur sind 8 / eine ist leider vor kurzem abgeraucht, wegen backup aber kein Problem),
stehen mir grad mal 12,67TB zur Verfügung......mit einem Raid 5 wären es aber 16,38.......

- Ich traue dem Windows RAID5 aber nicht....zudem ist es.....******* langsam....genau so wie der Speicherpool

*Soooo deswegen wieder zurück zu Linux.

ich war vorher bei:*

- OMV / alles soweit gut aber fummelig wenn ich z.B. meinen TS3 server aufsetzen wollte / Emby Media Server / Host für VM´s......naja....

- Xpenology......nette Spielerei aber wegen teilweise sich selbstständig durchführenden Updates (obwohl es deaktiviert war), zerschießt es einem gerne das ganze System......auch nicht so geil

- Freenas.....da habe ich zu wenig ram dafür mit 16GB im Server


*Ich würde daher gerne alles auf Ubuntu selbst realisieren.
Warum nicht schon früher?*

Weil der Stromverbrauch unter Ubuntu mit 8 HDD´s immer etwas....bescheiden war.
Könnte aber auc hdaran liegen das ich das Raid5 nie schlafen schicken konnte mit dem damaligen Raidcontroller.

*Was will ich nun realisieren?
*
*Keine Hilfe von euch notwendig:*
- Emby media Server
- RAID5 mit MDADM erstellen
- VM Host mit Virtualbox
- TS3 Server
- Tekkit Lite Server

*Hier brauche ich euch:*
Ich will den Server am besten per Smartphone starten können und würde Ihn am liebsten auch per Smartphone herunterfahren lassen können.

- Kennt Ihr dafür eine gute app für Android?
- Sprich ich muss WOL einrichten / habt Ihr dafür eine gute Anleitung?

*Ich hätte aber auch gerne.....das sobald mein:*

- HTPC
- Spiele PC
- Pc meiner Freundin
- Laptop von mir
- Windows Tablet von mir

ALLE ausgeschaltet sind, das der Server das bemerkt und ausschaltet.

Das ist ein Feature was Lightsout mit links beherrscht.....aber wie bekomme ich so was unter ubuntu zu laufen?

Würde mich wie immer über eure Hilfestellung freuen.

Vielleicht habt Ihr auch eine Idee bzgl. einem anderen OS?

EDIT: Was ich suche ist eine Remote-Monitoring Software.
hatte früher mal Remote Monitoring and Management - RMM Software | Pulseway  im Einsatz, denek das werde ich mal wieder austesten


----------



## th_fn_styles (26. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe zwar leider auch keine ad-hoc-Idee für deine Remote-Themen, aber wieso sollten 16GB RAM nicht für FreeNAS reichen? Selbst die 8GB in deiner Signtur wären ok.


----------



## fotoman (26. Oktober 2017)

th_fn_styles schrieb:


> aber wieso sollten 16GB RAM nicht für FreeNAS reichen? Selbst die 8GB in deiner Signtur wären ok.


Es ist halt die Frage, was man bei FreeNAS (und damit meist auch ZFS) so alles aktivieren/nutzen möchte. Je nach ZFS Doku (die scheint nicht konsistent zu sein), genügen 8 GB Ram als absolutes Minimum für ein Home-NAS, oder man benötigt mind. 1 GB Ram je TB Plattenkapazität. Mit Deduplikation ist es dann wohl schnell die X-fache Menge, womit bei heutigen Plattenpreisen schnell ein ausgewachsenes Serverboard und 256 GB an ECC-Ram nötig wird. Insb., wenn man sein Ram nicht nur fürs Dateisystem verschwenden möchte sondern das NAS auch noch ein paar weitere Aufgaben übernehmen soll.

Ich habe mich jedenfalls,  nach dem Einlesen in die m.M.n. recht inkonstiotene Doku wieder von FreeNAS für (m)einen Homeserver verabschiedet. Ich hätte zwar liebend gerne ZFS genutzt, habe aber keine Lust, 32-64 GB an Ram für das Dateisystem zu verschwenden. Das Geld wollte ich als Ram für VMs investieren.

Dazu kommt, dass ZFS für das angegebene Szenario (Server öfters mal ausschalten) schlicht  ungeeignet ist. Performance kommt (so, wie ich die Doku interpretiere) überwiegend durch das Caching im Ram. Damit soll das Netzwerkspeichergerät eher 24/7 durchlaufen.



shadie schrieb:


> Ich will den Server am besten per Smartphone  starten können und würde Ihn am liebsten auch per Smartphone  herunterfahren lassen können.
> 
> - Kennt Ihr dafür eine gute app für Android?
> - Sprich ich muss WOL einrichten / habt Ihr dafür eine gute  Anleitung?


WoL würde ich einfach wie im Wiki beschrieben,  aktivieren
Wake on LAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
sollte hoffentlich nicht komplizierter sein wie bei meinem letzten Versuch vor 8 Jahren unter Windows.

App  fürs Telefon kenne ich keine, wobei da erst einmal zu klären wäre, ob  das ganze nur im LAN oder auch per Internet funktionieren woll (dann geht aber normales WoL sowieso nicht mehr). Einen  WoL per Broadcast im Lan sollte man wohl einfach realisieren können,  einen remote Shutdown (wird wohl Linux auch unterstützen) auch. Vom  Windows-Tablet aus im LAN wären das zwei kleine Batch-Scripte, welche  Verrenkungen man bei einem abgespeckten Telefonsystem betrieben muss,  ist mir nicht bekannt (auch deshalb haben laufen all meine Tablets unter  Windows).



shadie schrieb:


> *Ich hätte aber auch gerne.....das sobald mein:*
> 
> - HTPC
> - Spiele PC
> ...


Bei all deiner  Erfahrung mit Linux sollte es doch kein Problem sein, ein kleines  Shell-Script zu schreiben,. dass zyklisch alle Rechner anpingt und nach  einer gewissen Zeit ohne erreichbare Geräte den Server herunter fährt.


----------



## masterX244 (31. Oktober 2017)

Welcher Router geht nach außen richtung Internet? womöglich lässt sich der WOL von außen über den Router als "einstiegspunkt" realisieren. Da würde auf dem ROuter (wenn nicht möglich kann man das auch mit nem Raspi oder ähnlichem realisieren) ein SSH-Server laufen (SSH-clients gibts auch für android) und dann von dort aus das WOL-Paket rausfriemeln


----------



## shadie (5. Dezember 2017)

Ok bin wieder zig mal hin und her gewechselt habe jetzt aber die Lösung für mich 

Bin erst zu *ESXI 6.5* gewechselt.
Da hat mich aber gestört, dass das HDD durchreichen recht mühsam war.
Zudem war der Stroverbrauch trotz stromsparmechanismen recht hoch mit 60-70W. (Windows lag da bei 50 mit RAID5).

Bin dann zu *OMV *gegangen, da war aber das Virtualbox Plugin sehr sehr bescheiden.

Bin dann wieder zu *Xpenology *aber da habe ich mich nach 2 Tagen wieder extrem eingeschränkt gefühlt...

So jetzt habe ich mir mal die Zeit genommen nach dem Umzug der Wohnung und habe mich an *Ubuntu *rangesetzt.

*Bisher umgesetzt:*

- RAID5 mit Dateisystem ext4
Sehr sehr schnell erstellt worden, bei Windows habe ich knapp 2 Tage gewartet bis es erstellt wurde bzw. gesynced war / 
dafür ist bei Linux der Nachteil, das man den rechner bloß nicht neustarten darf, wenn ein sync läuft!

- Samba Server mit 1x Netzwerkfreigabe des Raid 5 + 1x 4TB HDD / 
das ganze aufgeteilt auf 2 User / 
da schaffe ich übers Netzwerk auch die 120mbs pro Sekunde also GB Lan komplett ausgereizt, rund um zufrieden

- TS3 Server / sehr easy

- Jdownloader / sehr easy und wirklich sehr nützlich / habe ich vorher noch nie genutzt

- Virtualbox mit 2 VM´s / sehr easy

- Emby Server für 5 Clients / sehr easy

- SSH

- VNC

*Was wartet noch auf Umsetzung?*

- TV Headend Server / dafür muss ich mich aber mal bzgl. nem DVB-C Stick/Karte entscheiden

- Auto Startup / Auto Shutdown / hier bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich das überhaupt machen soll

- Tekkit Lite Server & MC Vanilla Server

- Cloud Server

*Positiver Nebeneffekt:

*Ich habe Linux immer zugeschrieben, dass es Stromverbraucht weil es die neuste Hardware nicht einwandfrei erkennt.
Früher habe ich mit dem selben Setup mal Ubuntu genutzt + nem 3ware 9650se 12ml und hatte einen Verbrauch von sage und schreibe 140W.......140W aus der Dose für einen kleinen Homeserver.

Jetzt kann ich aber echt NULL meckern, der Verbrauch liegt sogar noch UNTER dem von Windows.
Der Server frisst wenn er nix anderes laufen hat als:

- Emby
- Jdownloader

Grad mal 20W / dabei sind die HDD´s natürlich alle im Standby / springen aber ja bei bedarf dann automatisch wieder an.

Aber 20W bei nem dual Core + HT Prozessor / 6x 3tb HDDs 1x ssd 1x 4tb HDD, das ist schon schwer in Ordnung.


Also ich bin wirklich begeistert und auch froh mich mit Linux noch mal auseinander gesetzt zu haben.
Ich werde jetzt sogar meinen Windows Laptop auf Ubuntu umsatteln, eventuell bekomme ich da ja auch eine Stromverbrauchs Reduzierung hin und somit eine längere Akkulaufzeit 


Falls jemand von euch also nach einem Homeserver/Nas OS sucht und Spaß dran hat sich auch mal ein bisschen einzulesen statt nur zu Klicken,
greift zu Ubuntu / Mate / Debian oder what ever, bin echt restlos begeistert


----------



## Kusanar (5. Dezember 2017)

Heyho! Hast du Ubuntu Server oder die Standard-Client-Version mit hübschem GUI genommen? Vermute mal Ersteres.


----------



## shadie (5. Dezember 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Heyho! Hast du Ubuntu Server oder die Standard-Client-Version mit hübschem GUI genommen? Vermute mal Ersteres.



 Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen.
 Ich habe Ubuntu 16.04.03 Desktop in Verwendung.

 Das hat aber auch einen recht simplen Grund.

 Der Server steht in unserem Zockerzimmer (von mir und meiner Frau).
 Dort sind also 2 Gaming PC´s und der Server.

 Ich will später noch einen TV aufstellen sodass wir dort auch mal ein par Emulatoren laufen lassen können oder man noch einen stream anschauen kann.
 Da brauche ich eine hübsche GUI.


 Ansonsten hätte ich die Installation ohne GUI auch vorgezogen ja.


----------



## Kusanar (5. Dezember 2017)

Ah, OK. Bin selber seit einer Weile am überlegen, meinen HTPC auf Linux zu migrieren. Ohne GUI ist das natürlich eher nix  Deine positiven Erfahrungen bestärken mich aber in dem Gedanken, ich glaub ich probiers einfach mal.


----------



## shadie (5. Dezember 2017)

HTPC ohne GUI ist seltsam ja 

Probiere es einfach aus , man muss viel nachlesen wenn man sich noch nicht so auskennt aber es ist alles sehr gut dokumentiert.
Man benötigt einfach Zeit dafür aber wenn es dann läuft dann passt es.

Wozu ich noch nicht raten kann ist das Ubuntu 17.xx / da gab es bei mir leider nur Probleme.
Obwohl es wesentlich hübscher aussah 

Ich war bei mir über den Stromverbrauch sehr überrascht.....grad mal 20W ist schon eine Hausnummer bei der Anzahl an HDD´s.
Bei Windows lag ich bei einem doppelten Verbrauch, kp was da an Stromsparmechanismen nicht funktioniert hat.


----------



## Kusanar (5. Dezember 2017)

Also für mich gibt's momentan nur ein paar wichtige Punkte, die unbedingt klappen müssen:

- Hardware muss komplett unterstützt sein (wahrscheinlich kein Problem, da ich schon ältere HW verwende)
- Booten direkt in Kodi
- Backend für TV (momentan noch nicht klar, welches, da der Tuner noch fehlt)
- Fernsteuerung per IR-FB

Das funzt bisher alles unter Win8.1 und sollte auch mit Ubuntu anstandslos klappen. SSH-Zugriff auf die Mühle setze ich sowieso schon mal als gesetzt voraus. Kleinigkeiten wie MineTest-Server, kleiner Test-Webserver, etc. würde ich erstmal hinten an stellen.
Stromverbrauch ist auch erstmal kein Thema, da das Dingens nicht 24/7 laufen würde und sowieso schon sehr stromsparende Komponenten verbaut hat. Würde ich aber auch mal messen, wenn ich schon mal dabei bin.

Denke gegen Ende Dezember werde ich das Projekt angehen, ziemlich sicher mit dem neuesten Ubuntu (17.x). Kann ja dann mal Feedback geben


----------



## Eldiabolo (8. Dezember 2017)

shadie schrieb:


> *Ich hätte aber auch gerne.....das sobald mein:*
> 
> - HTPC
> - Spiele PC
> ...



Oh das ist doch eine wunderbare Scriptingaufgabe  Kann man gleich noch ein bisschen BASH/ oder Python lernen. 
Alle Rechner regelmaessig pingen, wenn alle aus, Server in deep sleep oder so schicken.


----------



## shadie (28. Dezember 2017)

So bin nun doch bei Ubuntu Server gelandet, gefällt mir irgendwie mittlerweile für die Serveraufgaben viel besser als das Desktop Ubuntu.

Die HTPC Aufgaben entfallen, habe ja noch einen im Wohnzimmer und wenn einer ins Zockerzimmer kommen soll werde ich den Pi erst mal dafür nutzen.

Das hoch und runter Fahren wird auch entfallen da der Server im idle ohne laufende HDD´s nur um die 15W frisst.
Werde mal ein anderes Messgerät austesten, kann den Verbrauch irgendwie nicht so ganz glauben.

Heuet Abend mache ich mich mal an das Thema KVM/Quemu, würde gerne eine Windows 10 Vm aufsetzen für Videoschnittsoftware auf die meine Holde und ich dann zugreifen können.

Ansonsten habe ich alles problemlos realisieren können was ich realisieren wollte.

Nützliche Programme für ubuntu Server:

- VIM
- Midknight Commander

Vim  statt gedit wegen der fehlenden grafischen Oberfläche
Midknight Commander aus gleichem grund und um nicht ordner etc. per konsole verschieben zu müssen


----------



## shadie (2. Februar 2018)

Soooo habe nun doch alles ein wenig überdacht, *aktuell am laufen*:

- Ubuntu Server läuft nach wie vor
- Stellt 6x 3TB HDD´s im RAID 5 zur Verfügung über SAMBA
- TS3 Server
- MC Vanilla Server
- Emby Server

Soooo aktuell auftauchende *"Probleme"*

Der Stromverbrauch lag die ganze zeit mit 6x3tb 1x SSD bei rund 25W / das hat mich sehr begeistert  und glücklich gemacht.
Denn unter WIndows hatte ich meistens rund 60W auch unter distros wie OMV war der verbrauch höher.
Gemessen mit einem Brennenstuhl Messgerät

Von jetzt auf gleich ist ohne mein Zutun der Stromverbrauch auf 45W gestiegen.
Es gab einen Stromausfall bei dem der PC ausgegangen ist (muss doch noch die USV davor hängen....).
Seit dem ist der Verbrauch bei um die 40W.

- Ich habe geprüft ob das RAID resynct / das ist nicht der Fall, es steht auf Active.
- Ich habe mit hdparm alle 6 HDD´s einen HDD Spindown nach 5 Minuten nicht Benutzen eingestellt,
es wird wen nich das überprüfe auch Standbye als Ergebnis ausgeworfen.
Der Stromverbrauch reduziert sich dabei aber nicht ?!

Ist vielleicht einfach das Messgerät im Eimer?

*
Was ich überdacht habe:*

Der Server wird nun doch 24/7 laufen, es gibt services welche ich für Freunde zur Verfügugn stellen will wie den TS server + MC Server / bald kommt noch ein TTT Server.....da muss die kiste eben 24/7 rennen.
*

Was noch auf der Todo steht aber ich nicht weiß wie ich es lösen will

*ich würde gerne verschiedene VM´s laufen lassen.
Für z.b. ne win maschine mit verschiedenen Bild/Videobearbeitungsprogrammen

Jetzt habe ich mich in KVM/Quemu eingelesen........ja das würde ich hinbekommen kein Thema aber ich frage mich aktuell ob es eine "schönere" Variante gibt welche dann noch eine Overfläche per Browser hat wie z.B. ESXI mittlerweile.

Über die ich die ganzen VM´s einsehen kann udn darüber auch starten kann.

ich habe viel gesucht in google aber nix passendes gefunden.


Was ich gerne "vermeiden" will ist eine KVM VM mit ESXI und dann unter der ESXI VM wieder VM´s nur um diese Oberfläche zu bekommen.......das wäre mir zu verschachtelt.


Was ich aber auf keinen Fall will ist alles umstellen auf ESXI.
Denn ich nutze die SATA onboard Ports und keinen HBA den ich mal eben durchreichen kann.
Und einzelne Festplatten durchreichen.......ne sorry davon halte ich nix....


Habt Ihr eine Idee bzgl. den auf einmal höheren Stromverbrauch + eine Idee bzgl. Virtualisierung über den Browser von entfernten PC´s?


----------



## Jimini (2. Februar 2018)

Besteht die Möglichkeit, mal den Stromverbrauch des "nackten" Systems ohne Festplatten und dann einmal mit Festplatten zu überprüfen?
Wurde durch den zwangsweisen Reboot vielleicht ein neuer Kernel gestartet?

MfG Jimini


----------

